# Covered Bridge Tour and Portland Century?



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Never done either but I plan on doing both this August. Covered Bridge Century looks pretty flat. How about the Portland Century? Looks like the only significant climbing is around Bull Run Reservoir. Any veterans from either ride have some insight?


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, last years Portland Century was an insanely (awesome) amount of climbing, but a good portion of it was cut out this year. There will still be some good climbing out towards BRR, but much more manageable for those less inclined for hard climbs. The rest stops were also incredibly well stocked for PDX Century.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

I've done the route that the Portland Century follows, but never during the actual ride.

The main section of climbing from the gorge to Sandy is a lot of climbing, with no good periods of rest - you're either going up for what seems like a very long time, or flying downhill, which is then over far too quickly. 

So if you like climbing you'll have fun! It is a really great area to ride through.

The winds on Marine drive can be a bear if they are going against you - which always seems to be the case for me.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I tend to like rural focused rides over big city loops. Far less traffic and cleaner air. The CBT is a nice ride that is well organized. It is as hard as you want to make it.


----------

